# Sticky  Enneagram interaction videos



## Entropic

Would someone be up for it? I am interested to see how different enneagrams interact with each other, but I am also interested in how MBTI and enneagram play out when it comes to interaction.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

I'm excited to share with you a chat between myself and @_Probably Not_. We're both Ni-users and you can imagine where that took us . . .be prepared for an awesome yet lengthy discussion:


----------



## MissyMaroon

I'm down. 6w7 e(x)nfp for anyone interested. Post here or message me and we can work something out.


----------



## Inguz

I'm gonna write it out now, try to preferably keep it short, like 30 mins. That way people may actually sit through your video.


----------



## jendragon

Hmm, my brain just went Wait, what? I completely understand everything you're both saying, but shifting frameworks from MBTi is messing with my CPU  I think I'm going to have to take this in chunks, but it's cool seeing a different perspective, and very cool to see you, @Lady Lullaby, for the first time. Rational 7w6 sx/so commentary coming at you later!


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Inguz said:


> I'm gonna write it out now, try to preferably keep it short, like 30 mins. That way people may actually sit through your video.


If you've ever visited the Type Interaction Video Thread, you can see nobody keeps it to 30 min! LOL! But that's fine if it's too long for your interest. Each to their own. :wink:


----------



## Inguz

Lady Lullaby said:


> If you've ever visited the Type Interaction Video Thread, you can see nobody keeps it to 30 min! LOL! But that's fine if it's too long for your interest. Each to their own. :wink:


I know, that's why I said it. It's painful to go through them all when they are like three hours long each.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Inguz said:


> I know, that's why I said it. It's painful to go through them all when they are like three hours long each.


My Fe wants to apologize because you said painful....but since I enjoy the depth personally and know others do too I can just say that those like you can do shorter ones and people will appreciate it and I will confess that I feel it would take so much preparation and structure for me to be able to say what I think and want in that short of a time that it is truthfully just easier to let it unravel organically and to give a more accurate picture of what my inner-process really looks like. I am used to the reality that most people aren't up for a swim that far out to sea. I can respect that. Hopefully you can respect that I prefer to not make it into a homework project where I have to write everything out and then edit, edit, edit to shorten it out and risk that people will assume I didn't look at every angle - - because looking at every angle is just what I do. :tongue:


----------



## Inguz

Lady Lullaby said:


> My Fe wants to apologize because you said painful....but since I enjoy the depth personally and know others do too I can just say that those like you can do shorter ones and people will appreciate it and I will confess that I feel it would take so much preparation and structure for me to be able to say what I think and want in that short of a time that it is truthfully just easier to let it unravel organically and to give a more accurate picture of what my inner-process really looks like. I am used to the reality that most people aren't up for a swim that far out to sea. I can respect that. Hopefully you can respect that I prefer to not make it into a homework project where I have to write everything out and then edit, edit, edit to shorten it out and risk that people will assume I didn't look at every angle - - because looking at every angle is just what I do. :tongue:


Then you have to ask yourself what the purpose of the video is. Personally I would have a much easier time watching through multiple short videos, and I think many would agree with me on that. It's not a problem, I just want to express my opinion before 3 hours becomes a standard here too.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Inguz said:


> Then you have to ask yourself what the purpose of the video is. Personally I would have a much easier time watching through multiple short videos, and I think many would agree with me on that. It's not a problem, I just want to express my opinion before 3 hours becomes a standard here too.


Fair enough. So far, the purpose for me has been to compare notes on the topic at hand. I also think Ni-doms have a much harder time with this than others. Typing in little bursts is easy for us, but putting it into words on the spot with a camera on you - - I'm interested to see how it goes for you when you try it. Maybe you can model for me ways to reign in that tangential Ni-dom!

I appreciate what you're saying and am sure many others out there will do a better job in that area. I sincerely enjoyed chatting with @_Probably Not_ and think his wandering Ni paralleled mine. Perhaps keeping 2 Ni-users away from each other can help with keeping things short :tongue:


----------



## Lady Lullaby

@Inguz and anyone else reading

I wanted to make one more comment on the topic. This conversation triggered some feelings I have about the reality of being who I am and the difficulty of finding people who really take the time to 'see' me. I think the way people evaluate others IRL is sort of the same thing that happens with these vids in evaluating from surface information [and I'm not saying you in particular do this, you are a fellow INFJ after all :wink:] but using someone's i.e. appearance, or the length of the video, their labeled type, etc. I feel they miss so much understanding and insight until they actually listen to that person!

When someone sees these things and just ignores the video/thoughts of a person because of it they might do well to ask themselves if I were blown off that easily wouldn't I discount their opinion of me aftewards because they didn't take the time or interest to really hear me? This only reinforces the stereotypes and misunderstandings between people with different preferences. 

I totally expect that people will jump around, skip through the vid here and there - that's no big deal. But I wanted to state that there is still 'meat' in the long vids worth chewing on ya know? What @_Probably Not_ shares is brilliant stuff - somebody who sees me talking and thinks I'm uninteresting so they stop the vid also misses out on hearing his thoughts. And who knows, maybe he triggered something in me that you could relate to? Don't we come here because we want to seek understanding and gain insight? What would be your purpose for making a vid, just out of curiosity?

Anyway - I may have to delete this in a minute because I'm freaking out about hitting the post button....I hope you hear my heart in this.....and that I didn't offend. Warmest Regards....L.L.


----------



## Inguz

@_Lady Lullaby_ You missed the point of my statement by a very wide margin. It was a general statement and not directed at your video. If it were you would've known about it. The only reason that I wrote that is because I can't follow the MBTI interaction thread because of the length of the videos. That is all. Really.


----------



## Animal

@_Lady Lullaby_ and @_Probably Not_

I loved it! I watched the first half, and it was very thought-provoking. I even mentioned one of @_Lady Lullaby_'s points about superego in a VM. I can't wait to watch the second half.

@_Inguz_ - I think it is difficult to get into anything in depth in 30 minutes. The length of this allows for depth and coverage of various points and details. Different parts of it might stick out to different people. I would not edit this down if it were up to me.

Then again, I am someone who could listen to @_Probably Not_ talk forever. @_Lady Lullaby_ was also interesting & well spoken, and made some very salient points. They both asked great questions, and were expressive and honest. I am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## aconite

@Lady Lullaby and @Probably Not - thank you for sharing these videos! It's interesting that you share the dominant function, yet your Enneagram types are different and it shows  You sure had a lot of fun talking to each other, I think you're both really interesting people. It helped me to understand the mindset of both 2 and 5 (none are in my tritype, so I'm really curious).

I actually think @Inguz had a good idea - I would definitely benefit from shorter videos. I'm such a Seven, sigh... I'm too impatient to watch the whole video at once and skipping would feel like... betrayal? I could miss something essential, after all and I don't want to! You put so much effort in recording these and from what @Lady Lullaby said, they mean a lot to her. Thank you again


----------



## Younique

@Lady Lullaby & @Probably Not - Thanks for the insight! I totally enjoyed seeing the differences, but moreso I enjoyed seeing 'myself' because Lady Lullaby and I share The Mentor Tritype and I appreciated the extend of the conversation. I know for myself personally, I don't get much conversation with other people like myself, much less someone with the same MBTI & tritype. So the length for me is amazing. 

I come to PC for various reasons. But the main one is to gain knowledge. Being that I am who I am (rather it being INFJ, 2w1 etc..) I thoroughly enjoy long videos when they relate to me. When they relate to other's, sure I don't have as much patience. But that's when I can rely on the short term folks on youtube etc. We are all so different. Some of us have patience for this and others for that. I know I personally got tired of seeing short videos on my personality type that it drives me crazy. So I am happy to see a lengthy one. Everyone plays their own role here. Rather it's to create short videos or watch short videos. Or create long ones or enjoy long ones. It's like oranges vs apples. Some people only like they way they look while other's only enjoy the taste.

We should definitely appreciate each-other for what we bring to the table rather we have the time to indulge in it or not, there will always be someone else who tickles our fancy. I'm here to learn about my type and I know others are too.

I agree with @aconite when she said * I could miss something essential, after all and I don't want to!

*So with that being said, I'd enjoy more in depth videos, especially from you LL


----------



## compulsiverambler

Like Lady Lullaby's husband and Probably Not, I also don't know which strategy, if any, I favour from the self-image triad. Perhaps when something is low on your list of priorities, you don't deal with it enough to develop a preference, you just find yourself doing whichever is convenient at the time, which in theory should be a healthier way of dealing with all problems, really.

I am very attracted to "no-self" philosophies, as found in Buddhism, and some physics/neuroscience theories about the self-ness we attribute to all things, not just people. I love the idea that self, as we perceive it, is a complete illusion, so there's no sense in having either high or low self-esteem, or in feeling sorry for your past self or caring about your future self except purely altruistically, because the future self and past self are actually different people from the person falsely identifying with them in the moment (more accurately, the experience itself of that identification, as there is only experience, no self doing the experiencing).

Most people find such nihilistic beliefs terrifying but I see them as incredibly comforting and liberating. The number of times an unpleasant emotion, usually fear in my case but also impatience, grief, self-chastising, and anger at others, can be side-stepped using them each day is surprisingly large. I meditate largely in order to eradicate the sense of self, one of the goals of Buddhist meditation, because an intellectual understanding of no-self doesn't change much, but actually feeling it is amazing. I don't think it's to escape low self-esteem, I don't think I have low self-esteem. I just find the whole concept of self-esteem baffling as it's irrational and impossible to pin down what "self" you're evaluating and what logical justification there is for feeling good or bad about it anyway. I suppose I just don't like feeling baffled, and I don't like being controlled by things that baffle me, and the mysterious the sense of self is one of them.

I don't know whether this indicates problematic issues around self-image or whether it's just a manifestation of Five and Six tendencies. But it does make figuring out a Heart preference even harder, because I usually clamp down on Heart triad thoughts when they arise by remembering that it's irrational to have a self-image at all, and think instead about the processes that cause it to happen.


----------



## Inveniet

Just did my first enneagram vid chat, with @MissyMaroon
We really got to have a good interaction and I feel it helped both of us penetrate deeper into this system.
It got kinda the same length you come to expect from the MBTI type interaction videoes.

Here it is for all to enjoy!


----------



## Flatlander

Myself with @_Spades_ in an interaction video between type 5(w6) and 7(w6):


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Probably Not

Character and Neurosis is not about biology, but it's quite dry and very similar to DSM books, if you ever seen or read any. It's not romanticized like most Enneagram books are (so you need a lot of patience to get through it) but it's quite worth it, IMO. It shows you the extreme of every type but also its essence, what the heart of every fixation is and how that manifests itself in a certain enneatype. It's more psychodynamic than anything else, but I have found it to be very interesting. Gives a whole new flavor to the Enneagram.

The chapter about type 1 is available online, if you want to take a look.


----------



## Flatlander

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Probably Not_
> 
> Character and Neurosis is not about biology, but it's quite dry and very similar to DSM books, if you ever seen or read any. It's not romanticized like most Enneagram books are (so you need a lot of patience to get through it) but it's quite worth it, IMO. It shows you the extreme of every type but also its essence, what the heart of every fixation is and how that manifests itself in a certain enneatype. It's more psychodynamic than anything else, but I have found it to be very interesting. Gives a whole new flavor to the Enneagram.
> 
> The chapter about type 1 is available online, if you want to take a look.


I can get through and even enjoy dry. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Entropic

By the way, I'm also available for a video. And could a mod like @TreeBob, @Promethea or someone maybe sticky this thread?


----------



## jendragon

Lady Lullaby and I talk all things Type 2!











Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Bricolage

Lady Lullaby said:


> I'm excited to share with you a chat between myself and @_Probably Not_. We're both Ni-users and you can imagine where that took us . . .be prepared for an awesome yet lengthy discussion:



Oh, you're lovely. I watched your YouTube video on INTP and ISTP like four months ago. I didn't know you were Lady Lull on this forum haha. :tongue:


----------



## Meirsho

in the middle of more researching types and would be cool to do a vid chat wth some1..especially if you've got a bit of knowledge of enneagram (also not would be cool actually ) pm me


----------



## Bearlin

youre sexy , lullaby


----------



## DiamondDays

Not much going on in this thread but if anyone would be interested in doing an interaction video with an ENTP 8w7 i'd be game!


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Bump up.


----------



## TheVenetian

DiamondDays said:


> Not much going on in this thread but if anyone would be interested in doing an interaction video with an ENTP 8w7 i'd be game!


How 'bout two?


----------



## Feathers Falling

ENFP 7 here!! I'm so down :kitteh:


----------



## DiamondDays

I'd love to do an interaction video anyway, so if anyone's interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## Figure

TheVenetian said:


> How 'bout two?


Or three?

(Crap I'm probably too late)


----------



## Kisshoten

How about chatting up an ENTP 1w9? 

I am a rare thing, I'm told. :tongue:

(shoot PM to discuss time. My time zone and work hours might prove a challenge)


----------



## Kabosu

I can't do one immediately but I'd like to do any of the. I might try one of the other 6 wing. PM if interested.


----------



## Dyslexicon

I wish more people made enneagram interaction videos. :crazy: I think it'd be very interesting. :ninja::kitteh:

Rush to the camera!


----------



## Ace Face

Dyslexicon said:


> I wish more people made enneagram interaction videos. :crazy: I think it'd be very interesting. :ninja::kitteh:
> 
> Rush to the camera!


You go first, D


----------



## Flatlander

Dyslexicon said:


> I wish more people made enneagram interaction videos. :crazy: I think it'd be very interesting. :ninja::kitteh:
> 
> Rush to the camera!


What interactions are you interested in seeing? What topics addressed?


----------



## girlinthemoon

Dyslexicon said:


> I wish more people made enneagram interaction videos. :crazy: I think it'd be very interesting. :ninja::kitteh:
> 
> Rush to the camera!


We should do one sometime, it'd be nice and underwhelming:kitteh:


----------



## Dyslexicon

Ace Face said:


> You go first, D


I can initiate conversation with all my fixes. :happy:



Flatlander said:


> What interactions are you interested in seeing? What topics addressed?


I just ran out of coffee, but I think a lot of themes could be interesting. Like how you all got to know the enneagram, interaction between similar types, discussing instinctual variants (maybe same type, different instincts), having group chat with all anger/shame/fear types, similar interviews with all the different types, etc. The circle is the limit >



girlinthemoon said:


> We should do one sometime, it'd be nice and underwhelming:kitteh:


Yus! :blushed: And cozy train, and we'd probably never get to it, and it would be fun :3 But yeah, identical tritype chat - definitely fun :kitteh:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I still have to get more into it, and the tritypes. But after reading more, I think that I could be a 1 core, with a 5 then. Honeslty 153, 154, but also 146 could work. Anger is a motivator to me, I have it inside and it both can go the creative way or the repression-aggression way, for now. I have that emotion and perfectionism, so I should as well use it for the best and not control me. 153 fits better and makes more sense than 513, becoming myself again, I think a 1.


----------



## Roman Empire

I am up for it. Anyone feel free to add "andrelefou" on skype. We can talk/use webcam/try to record our conversation and videos if possible. Check my personality in signature.


----------

